# No internet???

## logants

I am just installing Gentoo, I am at the configure kernel step, which is well past the net-setup eth0 section. I just realized i have no internet connection, can i set one up now? or is it to late and do i start over from scratch at the begining?

----------

## quijibo

What kind of Internet connection are you setting up?  Either way, there shouldn't be any problem setting up the ethernet card later, as long as you remember to include the correct ethernet card to put into the kernel or as a module.

----------

## Headrush

I'm guessing you need the Internet access to download files to continue with the install.

If this is the case, hit CTRL-ALT-F2 to open a second console.

This new console is outside the chroot. You can configure the network like mentioned in the documentation. This includes things like copying the /etc/resolv.conf file into the chroot, mounting /proc and /dev into the chroot, net-setup, etc.

Now just CTRL-ALT-F1 to get back into the first console, which is inside the chroot. You should have Internet access now.

----------

## logants

i've already started over and it has detected my internet and all, but when i try to ping to test it all i get is "unknown host" i've configured it every way possible, this keeps happening, what do i do now?

----------

## Headrush

 *logants wrote:*   

> i've already started over and it has detected my internet and all, but when i try to ping to test it all i get is "unknown host" i've configured it every way possible, this keeps happening, what do i do now?

 

We need more specifics than that.

Are you using DHCP, PPPOE, etc.

Are you talking about network in LiveCD before or after you chroot?

Did you setup nameservers, default gateway, etc?

Until you tell us how you connect, we can't say for sure which of these you need to setup.

----------

## logants

ok, i just put in the minimal install cd and did "ifconfig and it shows that my internet was detected via dhcp, but when i try to ping all i get is "unknown host"?????

----------

## Headrush

What is the output of:

```
route
```

----------

## logants

this:

destination    gateway             genmask   flags   metric    ref  use  iface

 loopback       livecd.gentoo      255.0.0.0    UG     0           0     0     lo

----------

## Headrush

You better post

```
ifconfig
```

also. Are you sure DHCP completed without error, or did it just try to use dhcp?

----------

## logants

should i try net-setup eth0?

----------

## Headrush

 *logants wrote:*   

> should i try net-setup eth0?

 

Sure. I assumed you did that already.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## logants

did that still get unknown host?????

----------

## Headrush

 *logants wrote:*   

> did that still get unknown host?????

 

Still waiting for ifconfig and info about your connection.

----------

## logants

eth0     

             link encap:ethernet hwaddr 00:E0:18:64:8C:B9

             inet addr:192.168.0.1 bcast:192.168.0.255 mask:255.255.255.0

             up broadcast notrailers running multicast mtu:1500 metric 1

             rx packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

             tx packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carriers:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

             rx bytes:1884 (1.8kb) tx bytes:1830 (1.7kb)

             interrupt:17 base address:0x4400

lo         

             link encap: local loopback

            inet addr:127.0.0.1  mask 255.0.0.0  metric 1

            up loopback running mtu:16436

            everything else for this is 0



;

----------

## Headrush

You still have not told us about your connection. 

From that output I would say you are connected to a router, and not directly to your ISP. 

We need that info. If you are connected to a router, what is its IP?

You're probably just missing appropriate routing info such as the default gateway.

----------

## Monkeh

If he's connected to the router, he's got a hell of an odd IP. The router should be 192.168.0.1, not him.

----------

## Headrush

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> If he's connected to the router, he's got a hell of an odd IP. The router should be 192.168.0.1, not him.

 

Exactly, that's why I'm asking.

Usually routers are set for 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1, and we are conditioned to seeing this as the standard, but this isn't a requirement by any means. (Mine is 192.168.13.1, but it could be anything)

As a noobie I doubt he/she has changed anything, but we definitely need more info.

----------

## logants

how do I find out all that information? I really don't know?? I'm very new to all this, but want to learn. Thank you so much for your help.

----------

## Headrush

 *logants wrote:*   

> how do I find out all that information? I really don't know?? I'm very new to all this, but want to learn. Thank you so much for your help.

 

How are you connected to the Internet? Cable modem, DSL Modem? Do you have a hardware firewall/router?

What info do you have from your ISP?

----------

## logants

Cable modem/router

no info from isp really

----------

## logants

and no i don't know my default gateway?

----------

## Headrush

 *logants wrote:*   

> Cable modem/router
> 
> no info from isp really

 

You just mean cable modem right. No router.

----------

## logants

its a cable modem yes

----------

## Headrush

Please post the exact output when you do dhcpcd eth0

Edit: When you used net-setup, did it ask you any questions?Last edited by Headrush on Sat Feb 11, 2006 7:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## logants

ok, but it will take a minute or two, so bear with me

----------

## logants

it says already running

----------

## logants

yes it did:

first it asks are you wired or wireless, i answered wired

secondly do you want to do it with DHCP or manualy, i did DHCP 

 it came back and said already running

----------

